# Smok Alien Stormtrooper Edition!



## Nailedit77 (5/1/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (5/1/17)

That does look sick hey! I keep reading good things (and bad here and there) about this kit it really has my attention. What keeps me from getting it is how crappy I found the coils of the older TFV4 tanks and from there I have been very sceptical of monster wattage stock coils


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/1/17)

the baby beast coils are prob some of the best stock coils ever, flavor and clouds are insane. I love my Alien mod, haven't had a single issue in about 4 months odd...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


>




Screw the Mod the guys happy like a pig in shyt cause of the screen protector 

All you had to do to convince this guy to buy the mod, even if it was pink and yellow mod is-

Salesman-Did you know sir this is the only Alien Mod with a screen protector in the box?

Dude-Give me 5 please

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/17)

its amazing he used the words screen protector like 3 times more than the word mod.

awesome screen protector review

but yoh the star wars geek in me is crying out for the st edition to go with my star wars tatt and darth vader dolly (as my wife calls it)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rincewind (6/1/17)

I need this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/17)

Rincewind said:


> I need this!
> View attachment 80798


@Rincewind now theres an idea for my next tatt maybe with the deathstar and cheewy as a sleeve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (6/1/17)

hehehe, would be epic!


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/1/17)

Rincewind said:


> hehehe, would be epic!


last off topic post mods

@Rincewind ...this is epic

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rincewind (6/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> last off topic post mods
> 
> @Rincewind ...this is epic
> 
> View attachment 80800



Soooooo nice, no more space on my arms. Will have to find another spot for it


----------



## kev mac (7/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> That does look sick hey! I keep reading good things (and bad here and there) about this kit it really has my attention. What keeps me from getting it is how crappy I found the coils of the older TFV4 tanks and from there I have been very sceptical of monster wattage stock coils


My finger is twitching as it hovers over the purchase click on my eBay cart.Must resist.....the dark sides force is strong, I want.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (7/1/17)

The only thing holding me back is the poor paint some Aliens had. But it is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/1/17)

This is a clone.. Smok has denied production on the stormtrooper version aswell as the spiderman version

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/1/17)

Nooooo...this is finding out vader is lukes father all over agn

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (7/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Nooooo...this is finding out vader is lukes father all over agn


Or finding out Luke and Leia were brother and sister, after she had kissed him!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (7/1/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> This is a clone.. Smok has denied production on the stormtrooper version aswell as the spiderman version


That means the paint might actually last.


----------



## gdigitel (7/1/17)

And besides the whole Star Wars - Clone thing is actually quite poetic don't you think.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

